
How I exploited a loophole in a system – Medium - kirarpit
https://medium.com/@xittycat/how-i-exploited-a-loophole-in-a-system-baea0937360b#.y07rj8heu
======
bjterry
"How I violated terms of service, defected on a prisoner's dilemma, and likely
committed fraud to make some extra spending cash."

The ending is really weird. It's supposed to be introspective, but the
supposed problem is that he's changed his relationship with money by getting
so much of it by disreputable means, rather than considering that maybe what
he was doing wasn't a good thing.

------
nickphx
Yeah.. People like this guy are the reason why we can't have nice things.

------
brak1
this is just fraud...

------
mateo411
How old do you have to be to have a Medium account?

------
dkersten
If by loophole you mean fraud...

